# Snowblower starter 110v to 12v



## 4 Saisons (Dec 27, 2000)

I'm tired of pulling the snowblower crank, 13hp tecusemh. 

I know most spreader use electic starter.

How do you convert them to 12volt, did 12v starter are available or do i need a 12volt to 110v power pack? If so, how many watt are necessary to crank the engine?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

They definitely make a 12v starter. That is what they use on the engine when it goes on a garden tractor. You just need to find one that uses a 13 HP Tecumseh, then order it. Try your local Home Depot, Lowes (don't know if they have them in Canada), or even a hardware store that sells tractors. You might be able to get one from Northern tool.

I tried searching now, but the site is not responding.

www.northerntool.com

You also might be able to take the 110v starter to an electric motor shop, and have them convert the motor to 12v.

~Chuck


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Most mower shops have a graveyard out back, this is where I'd start. New starters are outrageous in price, I'd try to find a used one first. Don't forget you'll have to find a place to mount your battery.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Instead of a battery, you could make a plug and mount it in the grille of the trucks. Then you could just plug in, hit the switch, and get it going.

I think the 110v switch on the blower will need to be changed to a 12v switch, with a solenoid too. As Pelican said, starters are VERY expensive new. I really think that converting your starter motor would be the cheapest and most reliable route. I know around here I can get a plow pump motor rebuilt for about $50. Most plow motors are just starter motors anyway.

~Chuck


----------



## 4 Saisons (Dec 27, 2000)

Great infos.

northerntool has only a 12 Volt Starter For 5-10 HP Tecumseh Motors.

Doesn't mean it's not available somewhere else, but, like you saId,it coulb be expensive. ( 100us$ plus shipping, and some outfit=200-250 canadian money, for the small starter)OUCH, it hurts more than pulling the rope on a very cold night.

Plan is to have the plug in the bed, but Pelican idea (battery) look good too. Will be good only if the battery can support many cranking before discharge, no alternator on unit, so it will need a overnight charge after each use.....wait a minute this unit has a light on it, where this power came from? could it be use to recharge the battery?

I'll look around tomorrow for the rebuild options and give a call to the local tecumseh distibutor.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Usually the light is somehow powered by the engine. No battery.


----------



## 4 Saisons (Dec 27, 2000)

> _Originally posted by wxmn6 _
> *Usually the light is somehow powered by the engine. No battery. *


I know all this...

This is the "somehow" i wanna know, and the capacity of this "somehow". (if it can help on recharging a battery, if i put a battery)


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

You must have a generator to power the light, now you'll need to add a regulator to the equation. If the amount of light varies greatly with engine rpm, it's probably a generator, if not, it would be an alternator. The old Kohlers used to have a belt driven generator that also served as the starter. something else to chew on.


----------



## jimsmowin (Jul 28, 2000)

simplicity or ariens makes a 12 volt with battery snow blower, not cheap. just ntrying to help


----------

